# Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?



## SpecializedDemo (7. April 2019)

*Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

Mein Ryzen 7 2700x hat im idl 42° und unter last 75°, das erscheint mir doch etwas zu hoch oder?
Woran könnte es denn liegen? WLP ist von Arctic und ist gleichmäßig drauf

Mein Rechner:
2700x
Asus Strix X470
16gb DDR4 3200
GTX1080


Beste Grüße


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

Erstmal nichts unbedenkliches. Eine AIO mit nur 240mm ist jetzt auch kein Monster. 
Hast du schon mal einen Test mit offenem Gehäuse gemacht ?
Sind die Lüfter geregelt und wenn ja wie ?
Welche "Last" hast du den auf die CPU gegeben ?


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

Wie schnell dreht die Pumpe?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

75°C sind jetzt keine besorgniserregenden Temperaturen. Deine CPU weiß viel besser als du, welche Temperaturen für sie 'zu hoch' sind. Also locker bleiben 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie schnell dreht die Pumpe?



ok vielleicht auch noch wichtig aber dürfte ja bei einer normalen AIO feste Drehzahl sein oder ?
Meine alte Silent Loop 360 hatte eine feste Drehzahl.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

Wo ist der Radiator verbaut? Kühlst du mit Frischluft von aussen oder vorgewärmte Gehäuseluft? 

Die Drehzahl ist abhängig, wie du die AiO ansteuerst. Aber das kannst nur du Beantworten.


----------



## Bert2007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

sicher das er die temperatur richtig ausließt? beim 2700x kannst du sonst mal 10grad abziehen. du hast ein offset von 10grad.


----------



## matti30 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Corsair H100X und Ryzen2700x zu heiß?*

kommt drauf an, auf welche Temperatur du schaust. Der 2700x hat doch ein Temperaturoffset von 10° oder so..

ok, Bert war schneller.


----------

